# 1939 Hartford From Laguna



## tripple3 (Dec 22, 2016)

So this bike was put on OC CL and I bought it. I took it over to Hippie Mike's place and we looked at everything and talked about who wants this project??
Another friend said the wheels are fine to rebuild and run...from pics on our phones.....
This is a local bike with much "Character" from being left in the bushes a mile from the beach. I don't want this bike ripped apart for it's few bits it has left. But I am overwhelmed with the project.
What to Do??



 

 
These are pics from the ad.


----------



## birdzgarage (Dec 22, 2016)

tripple3 said:


> So this bike was put on OC CL and I bought it. I took it over to Hippie Mike's place and we looked at everything and talked about who wants this project??
> Another friend said the wheels are fine to rebuild and run...from pics on our phones.....
> This is a local bike with much "Character" from being left in the bushes a mile from the beach. I don't want this bike ripped apart for it's few bits it has left. But I am overwhelmed with the project.
> What to Do??
> ...



I would do as little as possible.ad some old barely ridable tires, little love to the chain and bearings.then ride the tires off it! Why reverse what mother nature spent years to accomplish? I love it.


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 22, 2016)

Birdzcad64 said:


> I would do as little as possible.ad some old barely ridable tires, little love to the chain and bearings.then ride the tires off it! Why reverse what mother nature spent years to accomplish? I love it.



Totally my style; if it were that easy you would have seen pics on WBDYR the same day I got it!
Many spokes are snapped off, wheels don't roll, and the chain is pretty solid....


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 22, 2016)

Looks like a match to the Funeral Bike. Probably had an aluminum torpedo hornlite at one time too.


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 22, 2016)

There is a horn button and horn in the tank, no switch on the tank; so I think it had a front loader...









I love that the valve stem cap held the last piece of chrome on until now...







Being so close to the beach I think those little crustaceans are still alive…


----------



## Dave K (Dec 22, 2016)

Rebuild a set of wheels with heavy patina and make it a rider.  A few battles to rebuild it without upsetting the rust but it can be done.


----------



## buickmike (Dec 22, 2016)

Trippe 3 - didn't we see a cwc yesterday all orig. Beautiful. Survivor? I thought about my cwc and wondered why I saved it. Rusted all to hell 75% rust I took pieces off and glass beaded till pin holes appeared in fenders. Why this dog of a bike when there are others that could use you attention?


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 22, 2016)

buickmike said:


> Trippe 3 - didn't we see a cwc yesterday all orig. Beautiful. Survivor? I thought about my cwc and wondered why I saved it. Rusted all to hell 75% rust I took pieces off and glass beaded till pin holes appeared in fenders. Why this dog of a bike when there are others that could use you attention?



Because I love the poor, neglected, outcast, ugly, and abused.
Thanks for clearing that up for me.


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 22, 2016)

For those of us that ride our bikes, I really think untouched crusty riders is the future of collecting.. No painting or replating. No de-rusting, paint restoration or waxing even. Just the bare minimum to get it rolling i.e. tubes, tires, bearings, etc. This is exactly what I've done with my Merc, Luisa's Funeral bike and my crusty Colson double bar. It's weird that these are the bikes that get the most attention when out and about. Just make sure your Tetanus shots are up to date before taking it for a spin...


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Dec 22, 2016)

Yeah what he said!


----------



## rustjunkie (Dec 22, 2016)

loose wheels with crusty but usable spokes are not tough to find.


----------



## RustyK (Dec 22, 2016)

What I've found is non collector people know that what they are looking at is old, and they appreciate it when it's a rusty pile like this. I think that thing is beautiful.


----------



## birdzgarage (Dec 22, 2016)

Id relace those wheels with used spokes, some old crusty tires and rock that baby!


----------



## birdzgarage (Dec 24, 2016)

My mead pathfinder,as found.i just pulled it down.gonna make it ride again


----------



## birdzgarage (Dec 24, 2016)

Tripple3s hartford inspired me.found this a few years ago at the roadster show swap.its been hangin in the garage.when I have the parts to begin, ill start a build thread.


----------

